# Two Thai girls



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Two Thai girls asked me if I'd like to go bed with them - they said it would be just like winning the lottery! I agreed, and they were right. We all stripped off and, to my horror, we had six matching balls!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You must have a script writer, surely?

Joe


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

